# PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-6600K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-6600K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Im neuen PCGH-High-End-PC setzen wir auf eine übertaktete Custom-Variante der Geforce GTX 1070. Was der PC sonst noch zu bieten hat, erfahren Sie im Artikel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-6600K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

Für einen Fertig-PC habe ich schon schlechtere PCs gesehen, dennoch verstehe ich einige Punkte nicht ganz.
- Warum nimmt man bitte 2666MHz-RAM und lässt ihn dann nur auf 2133MHz laufen? Ihr sagt, ihr wollt euch an die Intel-Spezifikationen halten (was in meinen Augen schon Quasch ist, aber ok) und taktet dann schnelleren RAM runter? Ich kaufe mir doch auch kein 200PS-Auto und lasse es dann auf 150PS drosseln. Dann kann man auch gleich günstigeren 2133MHz-RAM nehmen.
- Warum nehmt ihr denn das Z170-P als Board? Das ist von der Ausstattung her ja nicht das Beste, Anschlüsse sind sehr knapp. Für den gleichen Preis gibt es z.B. das ASRock Z170A-X1/3.1, da hat der User schonmal wesentlich mehr USB-Anschlüsse. 

Dennoch positiv zu sehen:
+ Netzteil mit vernünftiger Technik
+ Gehäuse, Kühler und SSD
+ Custom-Grafikkarten statt dem Referenz-Design. Aber dass ihr Alternate überlasst, ob der Kunde jetzt eine Asus Strix oder eine Palit Game Rock Premium bekommt, finde ich nicht ok. Der Test der Asus Strix hat ja gezeigt, dass diese nicht unbedingt die beste Karte ist. Mir ist bewusst, dass es Verfügbarkeitsprobleme gibt, aber dennoch würde mir als Kunde es nicht gefallen, bei Bestellung in Ungewissheit über die verbaute Grafikkarte zu sein. 

Alles in Allem kann man den PC aber, für Leute, die keinen PC selber bauen möchten, vorschlagen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Speicher ist ja ein Garantieproblem. DDR4-2666 bieten ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, auch wenn Alternate DDR4-2133 einstellt, kann jeder User auf eigenes Risiko mit zwei Klicks im BIOS DDR4-2666 einstellen. Genauso verwenden wir ja auch Boards mit Z-Chipsatz. Da würde eigentlich auch der H-Chipsatz reichen, doch dann könnte der User nie übertakten. Diese Freiheiten wollen wir also den Leuten lassen, als PCGH-Leser weiß man ja was zu tun ist.


----------

